# Hello!



## Nekusagi (May 21, 2009)

New member here! I stumbled across these forums in a link on a LiveJournal steampunk community, looked around a bit, and I was hooked.

I've had a weird obsession with Halloween since late in middle school, when I spent some time messing around with some makeup and found I could pull off some decent vampire makeup. Since then I've had a love for all things macabre and Halloween related. I guess I'm would could be described as a Nightmare Fetishist  I honestly look forward to September every year because that's when the Halloween stores open and stores put out their Halloween merchandise. It's actually a bit of a dream of mine to get a job at a haunted house or Halloween store just so I can be paid to be surrounded by it.

Anyway, these forums are great because now I can experience a bit of Halloween year-round. Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Glad to have you!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome neku, glad you joined us, if you love halloween all the time, then you have definately joined the right place.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice to have you here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nekusagi!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great to have you hear!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, neku!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Halloween 24-7!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome,hmm...steampunk..nightmare fetishist? i think we'll be good friends


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and welcome to your new home! :jol:


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome! You'll find great friends, great ideas, and great times here.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Nekusagi


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

welcome!!!!!!!

PS- I hope your not busy for about a decade


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice to have you and look forward to seeing some pics of your paintings and costumes.


----------

